# Fat threshhold



## bellyboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wondering what you guys have to say about weight gain and the noticeablility of it. Is there a point where it's hard for people to notice your weight gain. Say if you were really thin then gained 100 pounds it would be obvious, but if you weight 400 pounds and gained 100 it would be less noticeable.


----------



## olly5764 (Aug 28, 2007)

To be honest, gaining 100 pounds even at 400 pounds starting weight would be noticable, but a hell of a turn on!


----------



## bellyboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I've gained at least 70 pounds since high school. Going for 150 by my tenth year high school reunion. Which gives me 4 years. I think it would be such a turn on for a whole bunch of people teasing me. What I was wondering is....when you gain initially I think it's far more noticeable, once you get into the 300 range, you can gain and not get as much criticism or comments.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 28, 2007)

Anything over a 5% gain is usally noticeable. 10% definitely.


----------



## squurp (Aug 28, 2007)

There is no way, at 230 lbs, that a 5% change would be noticeable. 11.5 lbs? My weight can vary that much in a day!

10%? 23 lbs. . . if it was noticeable, it would be barely noticeable. I doubt it would even make much of a difference in how my clothing fit.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2007)

Its when that "gain" is concentrated in the belly region, like mine, that when people who last saw you at 180.. see you again at 250.. the reaction is generally the same..

_...When are you due, Fuzzy?...You look ten months pregnant..._


----------



## chubbigirl (Nov 29, 2007)

squurp said:


> There is no way, at 230 lbs, that a 5% change would be noticeable. 11.5 lbs? My weight can vary that much in a day!
> 
> 10%? 23 lbs. . . if it was noticeable, it would be barely noticeable. I doubt it would even make much of a difference in how my clothing fit.



see thats weird... I gained back about 20 pounds in the last 3 or 4 weeks and it is totally noticeable. I guess it depends a lot if you tend to gain evenly or if it concentrates itself on one area.


----------



## Tad (Nov 30, 2007)

squurp said:


> There is no way, at 230 lbs, that a 5% change would be noticeable. 11.5 lbs? My weight can vary that much in a day!
> 
> 10%? 23 lbs. . . if it was noticeable, it would be barely noticeable. I doubt it would even make much of a difference in how my clothing fit.



Ummmm....probably depends how closely people watch you. My wife is a little lighter than you, and I can pretty much reliably tell when she is up or down a few pounds (yes, that can even vary during a day). But I spend a lot of time with my eyes and hands on her, so I'm very trained at knowing her body.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 30, 2007)

squurp said:


> There is no way, at 230 lbs, that a 5% change would be noticeable. 11.5 lbs? My weight can vary that much in a day!
> 
> 10%? 23 lbs. . . if it was noticeable, it would be barely noticeable. I doubt it would even make much of a difference in how my clothing fit.



It does depend on the weight you're at when you gain- in my experience, gaining from 230 to 240 or even 250 doesn't significantly alter the shape of my body, just makes it bigger but after 250, say if I gained to 260 or 270, it's a much more drastic transformation. I have gotten many more comments gaining from 250 to 260 than from 230 to 240.


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 30, 2007)

Why 260 to 270? Wouldn't it make more sense that ten pounds would be noticeable at lower weight?


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 30, 2007)

bellyboy said:


> Why 260 to 270? Wouldn't it make more sense that ten pounds would be noticeable at lower weight?



You would think, no? At the lower weight the shape remains the same- it's just a bit bigger. After the 250s I really start to lose my waist, etc. somehow it's a threshold for me.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2007)

There are many factors. Where you put the weight, your "starting" weight, your height, etc.

Also an odd sort of notion - a couple years ago I gained 40 pounds (from 325 to 365 or so) and didn't change pants size. It was a little noticable but not that much. This time around, having gone from 330 to 370, I have outgrown most of my wardrobe. Interesting how losing and gaining again can make a difference.

~Aurora


----------



## Scx (Nov 30, 2007)

But I don't measure my weight nearly that often. The doctor has the number in his files, and they waffle up and down, but I don't even have a scale in the house. The numbers, while fun to quantify, aren't half the fun. It's rather more about more of someone...

_Scx_


----------



## butch (Nov 30, 2007)

Besides where the weight goes when you gain it contributing to whether others notice it, how you dress and carry yourself can have some bearing on whether you look fatter or not, even at the higher weights. Think about Kevin Spacey in "American Beauty"-he creeated the illusion of losing weight and buffing up without altering his weight or wearing padding-it was all done by his carriage and dress.

My weight typically fluctuates about 10 pounds on a regular basis, and I don't think it is noticible, but I can feel it when I wear certain articles of clothing.


----------



## Markt (Jun 9, 2008)

I would think you'd look particularly good going from 250 to 270ish...not that I'd know really...



hugs,
mark


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 9, 2008)

You missed out- that range is actually in the rearview mirror now.


----------



## yrmangledheart (Jun 12, 2008)

I went from 210 to 182 pounds in 6 months and genuinely didn't notice. I was aware I'd lost weight and kind of thought it'd be around 5 pounds at the most. I don't feel like my body has changed that much, I still have a beer belly, a slightly chubby face, skinny arms and skinny legs, all of which I had at 210. Weird.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 13, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> It does depend on the weight you're at when you gain- in my experience, gaining from 230 to 240 or even 250 doesn't significantly alter the shape of my body, just makes it bigger but after 250, say if I gained to 260 or 270, it's a much more drastic transformation. I have gotten many more comments gaining from 250 to 260 than from 230 to 240.



Interesting ;-)


----------



## Tooz (Jun 13, 2008)

All I know is I've lost some recently (this is a surprise to me, actually), and it took getting to almost 10% down from the higher number to notice.


----------



## Tad (Jun 13, 2008)

I partially disagree with the poster who said that 5% change would not be noticeable. I think that depends a lot on the observer. Setting aside daily and monthly changes, I can assure you I notice changes in my wife much smaller than 5%. A couple of percent change and Ill notice the change in how certain clothes fit, a slight difference in the feel of her hips, a bit of a crease somewhere that is or is not there. Would someone she knows casually notice? Quite probably not. Does she notice? Sometimes not, according to her. Then again, I probably spend more time looking at and handling her body than she does, so maybe it is not surprising than I notice little changes more than she does. A change of 5% Im pretty sure shed notice too, at least in the way that clothes are fitting differently, but I think people who know her well would notice too, I find a change that big shows up in her face, which more people will notice.

I do agree though that sometimes small gains lead to big gains, while sometimes bigger gains make little difference. At my wifes heaviest she was suddenly having creases, folds, or bulges that shes never had before. Some critical thickness of fat, I suppose, which was starting to cause it to behave differently. When she was even ten to fifteen pounds lighter, all of that stayed away.


----------



## Markt (Jun 13, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> You missed out- that range is actually in the rearview mirror now.



Meaning you lost a bunch or filled out even more gloriously??

either way...d'oh!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 17, 2008)

I went from 295 to 270 last summer, and it wasn't very noticable. I gained it back, and it still wasn't noticable except that my jeans were a little too tight. I was still wearing a 26 at both weights though.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 17, 2008)

Markt said:


> Meaning you lost a bunch or filled out even more gloriously??
> 
> either way...d'oh!



I don't know if she's filled out or lost a bunch, but the way she looked last month is the way I like her and will always like her. She can lose or fill out if she wants to, but I like her just the way she is....naturally beautiful


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 17, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't know if she's filled out or lost a bunch, but the way she looked last month is the way I like her and will always like her. She can lose or fill out if she wants to, but I like her just the way she is....naturally beautiful



That is a wonderful compliment!! Thanks.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 17, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> That is a wonderful compliment!! Thanks.



just speaking the truth. Some girls look better thinner, some look better bigger...you look great just the way you are and no matter what.


----------

